# Ninjutsu in Austin



## The Psycho Guy (Apr 24, 2003)

Hey, all!  As some of you know, I'm beginning to study ninpo, and I would appreciate if the more experienced of you would mind helping me pick a school.  I live in Austin, Texas, and I've found a few schools in the area, and I'd just like what your input is on these schools.  Here are the sites that I could dig up on them:

http://bujinkantaijutsu.tripod.com/dojo.html

http://www.spiritwarriors.com/

There's also a third dojo (called the Mizukagami dojo) which I suspect is located in Austin, but I'm not sure.  I think that it's affiliated with the Bujinkan Jigoku school in Dallas, which makes it more interesting to me (they seem to have a much more comprehensive curriculum than most schools), but since the site was either taken down or doesn't exist, I don't have any contact info for it (I've tried the phone book and can't find it).

Anyway, what do you guys recommend?  Should I go with Sensei Kelsoe or Hardy?  Or do you know how I could get into contact with the Mizukagami school?  Or who heads it?  Any input would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks.


----------



## Silent Nightfall (Apr 24, 2003)

Personally, I have heard good things about Shidoshi Hardy. It is my opinion that you should try training with him. I am a bit confused as to the information given about Shidoshi-Ho Kelsoe. He claims to be a licensed instructor and said he passed his Yondan (4th Dan) test while cut at with a live sword, however, it is the Godan test (5th Dan) that makes you a licensed instructor and it is never done with a live sword. I wonder if anyone can perhaps give insight into this to clear up any misunderstandings. Well, as I said, Shidoshi Hardy seems as though he is the best bet, but I have never trained with either of the two so I cannot make any educated decisions. Hope this was at least some help to you, and good luck in your journey!


----------

